# Looking for a weight loss/weigh in buddy



## swood9

Just started my journey, today is day 2. I'm dang weight watchers, and doing my best to work out. Ill be getting married in September! :thumbup:
About me...25, 1 LO who is 7 mo and currently working full time in a call center. I am blogging on the ww site but would love someone to bounce all of this off of!


----------



## dizzydoll

Hiya :hi:
I'm starting back on a new journey too. Planning to weigh in tomorrow as I haven't weighed myself since few weeks post partum.
I've probably got at least a stone to lose if not more and a few inches off my belly and thighs would be fab haha :)
I'm very unmotivated by myself so I'm happy to buddy up if you'd like?

What's your plan/goals?


----------



## swood9

Fab! My goal is to lose 32 pounds by September. So a little more than a stone. Other than that I need to start feeling healthy again and would like to fit into some cute clothes by summer! My main goal is to have healthy habits by the time LO can really start mimicking me and teach him to live healthy. 

As for plan, just sticking to weight watchers and starting slow with work outs. Feels great so far! I did a 10 minute work out vid this am and power walked for 20 minutes on my lunch break today. Planning on doing a bit of yoga before bed. How about you?


----------



## dizzydoll

I was thinking the same regarding LO :)
I plan on trying to eat regular healthy meals (I'm notorious for skipping meals and then grazing all day or binging) and then as far as exercise goes I'll be trying to get out every day for a walk with LO and also fitting in a workout on xbox kinect when I can. I got it last Christmas so didn't get to use it much. I have your shape fitness evolved and also a dance game can't remember what ome but both are great for working up a sweat from the comfort of your own home!


----------



## swood9

Awesome! I work full time in an office so it's really hard to get activity in. We have a m, I had to turn Ina waver so I'm waiting for access to that. I'm actually a excited for Tuesday when I weigh in.


----------



## dizzydoll

Yeah it's so hard to fit in exercise for me and I'm not working at the moment! 
Maybe you could try go for a walk on your lunch? Even if it's not a strenuous one, any activity is better than none.


----------



## swood9

ahahaa, i just reread my last post.  Forgive me, I'm almost always on an iPad. But I'm on an actual computer right now, and what I meant to say was we have a fitness room. I used that for my first time yesterday and it went well. I'm going to start having protein shakes for lunch so I can have more time to work out. We also got a free exercise bike on craigslist. It's "broken" so it only works on one setting, but free is free. I found some spin class videos online so i can spin along with. How are you doing?


----------



## dizzydoll

Haha makes more sense now :)

I agree free is free :) sounds like you're doing great :)
I haven't been really doing much yet. I did manage to have breakfast this morning though and it has put me in a really good mind set for the day. Hopefully I'll get in some exercise today but if not I'll definitely at the very least go for a long walk with LO tomorrow.


----------



## swood9

Good! It's my day off and I'm having a hard time getting off the couch! 
I plan to get on my bike at some point. How is the weather in Waterford this time of year? It's bitter cold in mn USA. So no walks for LO and I unless we can go somewhere indoors to do it.


----------



## dizzydoll

Getting off the couch is the hardest part isn't it!!

Weather isn't great here really but we are lucky that we don't really get much extreme weather. Today it was about 8-10 degrees Celsius, a bit windy and some light showers. It's been kinda like that all week with a few colder days and a few days of heavier rain. 

Went for a walk with LO today although it was more like a leisurely stroll because OH was with us too and I was wearing boots. Still though the fresh air and the getting out has made me want to go tomorrow. I'll be alone tomorrow and I'll be dressed more appropriately in track pants and runners so I can pick up the pace a bit and extend the walk as long as possible. We took a little too long to leave the house today so only walked for an hour but I should be able to stretch it a bit longer tomorrow :)

How cold does it get in Minnesota?


----------



## swood9

That sounds nice! It gets very cold in mn. It can get -20 c. So at some points it's not safe to take children or go out yourself! It's not that cold atm tho about -5.5 c. I had to conver that online, lol we use degrees here of course.


----------



## dizzydoll

I got a shiver just reading that temp haha! :)
I don't think I could handle that cold!! 
Do ye get warm summers? We would usually get maybe mid to high teens. 

Feel so tired this morning, Caoimhe decided to wake earlier than usual so I didn't get as much sleep. She's down again for a nap so hopefully I cam get back to sleep so I feel like exercising in the morning!!


----------



## swood9

Hope you got more rest. I managed 20 minutes on the bike yesterday.


----------



## dizzydoll

Good going :)

I managed to sleep for another bit thankfully. Went for a walk this afternoon despite the rain. C was all cosy and sleeping in the pram with the rain cover on while I got soaked lol :) Was a great walk though, managed an hour and a half of pretty brisk walking, my arms and legs were killing after it!


----------



## swood9

Yah my legs are tired, I felt it while going up the stairs lol


----------



## dizzydoll

Haha I haven't tried the stairs yet lol :)


----------



## swood9

Lol. I've been taking the stairs at the office and parking far away. And doing some of OH's jobs like taking out the trash.


----------



## dizzydoll

Good idea :)
I have the car back again after tomorrow so will have to try resist the temptation to drive where I can walk!


----------



## swood9

Good! Aside from the cold, we don't really have sidewalks so walking is out. Makes it hard when you have to drive somewhere to walk lol


----------



## dizzydoll

Ah I love walking so i'd hate to not have paths to walk on! I do have to confess to occasionally driving places to go for walks but that's just for change of scenery or some sea air :)


----------



## swood9

Some sea air would be so nice.


----------



## dizzydoll

I can't wait for it to be a bit warmer so going for walks on the beach won't turn me inside out lol :)
I'm crap with geography are you far from the coast?


----------



## swood9

I'm very far from either coast. Almost smack dab in the middle of the country!! But I'm from the east coast so i miss it terribly. Where I'm from is only a few hours from the beach.


----------



## dizzydoll

Oh wow I can't imagine that!! I'm about 10 mins drive from the closest beach! There are loads more really close by too.


----------



## swood9

yeah, we have lakes but it's so not the same.


----------



## dizzydoll

No its really not! I have to remind myself sometimes how lucky I am to be so close that there are people who never get to see a beach.


----------



## swood9

Yes. It's been like 3 years


----------



## dizzydoll

Wow that's a long time!

How is your day going so far? I didn't exercise yesterday oops! Have to try squeeze some into a busy day today!


----------



## swood9

Sorry I've been so busy! I've been doing well. I had a little incident at a Buffett, lol. I ate too much for sure but I'm it letting it get me down. I bought a kettlebell workout set and I am in love!!! It kicked my but and really had me pushing further than ever before! I'm having a great week. How are you? What is your first name?


----------



## dizzydoll

I had an incident with a dominos pizza last night :blush: but Monday is a new start. I'm not saying tomorrow because I've a busy day with lots of travelling and minding extra kids so I know I will probably eat crap haha.
I really want to try kettlebells I've heard so much about them!

My name is Vanessa :)


----------



## swood9

Lol. That's why I love weight watchers. I can eat crap if I want, but I have guidelines for how much. Without that, I would go over that or sure.


----------

